
Ask HN: Dropbox down / DNS resolution issue? - maaarghk
Can&#x27;t access dropbox due to a DNS error, is it just me?<p><pre><code>    $ dig +short www.dropbox.com @8.8.8.8
    www.g1.dropbox.com.
    $ dig +short www.g1.dropbox.com @8.8.8.8
    %
</code></pre>
Reproduced from servers in a few regions.
======
EKSolutions
$ dig +short www.dropbox.com @8.8.8.8

www.g1.dropbox.com.

162.125.64.1

